#ubuntu-budgie 2017-08-22
<sorinello> hello. someone around ?
<fossfreedom_> o/
<sorinello> i just discovered budgie. holy shit it's so cool
<fossfreedom_> thats nice to hear!
<sorinello> i might become a regular here :)
<sorinello> atm i only installed budgie inside a vm
<fossfreedom_> that's a good way to test
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-08-23
<sorinello> fossfreedom, ping
<fossfreedom> o/
<sorinello> I have a short question about configuring/customizing Budgie
<sorinello> there is a "Icon Task List" applet that can be added
<sorinello> but that has other icons, different than the "Task List" applet
<sorinello> my question would be how to add items to "Icon Task List", because I try with no success
<fossfreedom> start the app
<sorinello> I'd like to have something like "Task LIst" but only with icons
<fossfreedom> the icon appears in the icon task list applet
<fossfreedom> right click the icon
<fossfreedom> pin
<sorinello> indeed. just like in DockbarX .. million thanks :)
<sorinello> I should have thaught of that
<fossfreedom> :)
<sorinello> and another question, if I want to disable plank, I can simply disable it from Startup Apps ?
<fossfreedom> yep
<sorinello> thanks a lot :)
<sorinello> why don't you register this channel ?
<fossfreedom> lots to-do - keeps bobbing down on my very long list
<sorinello> seems to be already registered .. by .. you :)
<sorinello> fossfreedom, the other mermebers of t he community chat on gitter ?
<sorinello> cos it's really quiet here
<fossfreedom> sorinello, yeah - most of the community who want to chat are on gitter
<fossfreedom> more advanced than IRC
<fossfreedom> easier to use
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-08-25
<Danissl> Hey everyone.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-20
<tallguy22> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<qassim11> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<trqx23> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Arokh> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<enyc16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<labviking> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-21
<HackMaster26>                     _..._
<Guest51956> |             _.--"""""--._
<tallguy28>                .. _ .. ""..
<xynashi6> |             _.--"""""--._
<xynashi6> |           .'             '.
<tallguy26> |                --      --
<ddstreet4>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<revi18>                  ___________________
<majestic24>                    ___
<codenomics> howdy
<codenomics> don't think it can be done but I have multiple monitors and wondering if budgie can be configured to only show windows in the taskbar that are on that current desktop
<codenomics> sorry, that monitor not dekstop
<codenomics> haven't seen anything but figured that I may just be missing something
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-22
<Exagone31323>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
<Tools4> |                     _..._
<ddstreet10> |             _.--"""""--._
<MatthewAllan9314>                .. _ .. ""..
<huhlig9>                    ___
<pavlushka19>          __
<APLU5>                  ___________________
<MEPB>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<Skunky14>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-23
<CGML22> * b a n t o w n * b a n t o w n * b a n t o w n *
<nedbat21> |                     _..._
<nedbat21> |                  .-'     '-.
<nedbat21> |                 /     _    _\
<nedbat21> |                /':.  (o)  /__)
<nedbat21> |               /':. .,_    |  |
<nedbat21> |              /': ; /  \   /_/
<nedbat21> |             /  ;  `"`"    }
<nedbat21> |            /'::.   ;\     {
<nedbat21> |           / .::     /     }
<nedbat21> |          /:    ':. ;``'''"`\
<nedbat21> |         /  '::' _.-;        ;
<nedbat21> |        /;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<nedbat21> |       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'    -='.
<nedbat21> |       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\        '
<nedbat21> |       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<nedbat21> |       |;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<nedbat21> |       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | | /,\ `  \      ..'
<nedbat21> |     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`|
<nedbat21> | |       =="''\.==''
<nedbat21> |     ~ |; ;|=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<nedbat21> |     ~..==`     \\   |`| /
<nedbat21> /=="`
<nedbat21> |      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<nedbat21> |     ~ ~~         _')")
<nedbat21> |     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<nedbat21> |     ~  =~"|;  ;|
<nedbat21> Rainbowbird
<nedbat21> |      ~  ~ | ;  |
<nedbat21> ===========
<nedbat21> |   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<nedbat21> |           |/  \|
<SerpentSpeech>                  ___________________
<ricotz> fossfreedom, hello, do you have a moment? fyi https://launchpad.net/%7Ericotz/+archive/ubuntu/cosmic-vala-42/+sourcepub/9352332/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> is the essence of https://github.com/solus-project/budgie-desktop/issues/501 still the goal of the project?
<lino> |             _.--"""""--._
<Drego_UP> Hello ;)
<rubdos9>                                _____________________
<rubdos9>                    /|  /| |   |                     |
<rubdos9>                    ||__|| |   |       DO NOT        |
<Guest17312>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
<mduk> Ah. A small channel, awesome. I'd better introduce myself then. Hi, I'm Dan. I'm a software developer in London, GB and have only recently started using ubuntu budgie and been very impressed. I really miss i3 though so I'm looking to get some integration on. :D
<PrettyKittie19> |         ___  _____
<PrettyKittie19> |     .'/,-Y"     "~-.
<PrettyKittie19> |    l.Y             ^.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-24
<gregf>                      _..._
<gregf>                   .-'     '-.
<gregf>                  /     _    _\
<belak13> |                                  ___
<belak13> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<belak13> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
<andi89gi> Hi guys, I'm Andi. Used Ubuntu since version 14 and now recently switched to Budgie. I'm interested to participate, bug fix and packaging/developing.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-25
<sn0wmonster16> |             _.--"""""--._
<bray90820_>     /)))))))))
<YuGiOhJCJ15> |                     __
<israfel> |                     __
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-08-26
<Sagan29>                     _..._
<Sagan29>                  .-'     '-.
<Sagan29>                 /     _    _\
<kashike3>                      _..._
<Humbedooh29>               ._-~~)~~---_
<that1guy> hello I need some assistance with login screen. I am trying to figure out how to set the login screen to my primary display
